# Ab 23. kostenloser Transfer von Erengrad



## XXI. (18. November 2009)

Für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben, hier der Quote:  



> Nachdem wir uns in unserem Forum nach der Meinung der Erengrad-Spieler zur Zukunft ihres Servers erkundigt haben, können wir nun ankündigen, dass ab Montag, den 23. November 2009 alle Spieler, die Charaktere auf Erengrad haben, nun die Möglichkeit haben, diese auf die beiden anderen deutschsprachigen Server zu transferieren.




D.h im Klartext: Ab nächsten Montag, darf jeder, der einen Char auf Erengrad hat seine Chars auf Drakenwald bzw. Carroburg transferieren. Also nicht auf Karak-Norn usw.  Hier habt ihr nochmal eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung für den Transfer

Quelle: http://war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de620&lang=de

Ich wollt es nur nochmal posten falls es jemand noch nicht weis. Ich werde den Service für meine T2 Destros auf jeden Fall nutzen.


----------



## Virthu (18. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben, hier der Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 down, 2 to go.

auf den übrigen 2 werden es nun mehr destros, was sicherlich für freudige emotionsausbrüche bei den ordlern sorgen müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. November 2009)

Finde den Schritt gut. Es wurde ja seit Wochen kritisiert das Carroburg und Drakenwald viel Action bieten und Erengard ziemlich eingeschlafen ist. Da wirds en heiden spaß auf Drakenwald und Carroburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (18. November 2009)

aufgehts destro schwemme den nächsten server umkippen bis ihr da dann auch nur noch unter euch seid und keine gegner mehr habt.


----------



## DiSanzes (18. November 2009)

ohne witz... ich finds garnet lustig.... goa hat nichs gelernt...... nulll....
wieviele haben durch das ungleichgewicht mit warhammer aufgehört? 
Nicht das es auf drakenwald bzw carroburg ausgeglichen wäre aber mehr destros kann man da nicht wirklich brauchen......


----------



## Kranak90 (18. November 2009)

Ihr müsst bedenken das die Ordnung auch von Erengrad weggeht und das sind auch nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Virthu (18. November 2009)

latosa schrieb:


> aufgehts destro schwemme den nächsten server umkippen bis ihr da dann auch nur noch unter euch seid und keine gegner mehr habt.



als ob destros nicht seit einem halben jahr gegeneinander spielen. 

ausserdem, was soll goa denn machen? erst wird mit kündigungen gedroht, falls die transfers nicht kommen sollen, nun wird mit kündigung gedroht, weil die transfers da sind. auf englischen server transferieren? ja, sicher, ruinieren wir halt die anderen server und töten deren comm ab.
schuld trägt nicht goa, sondern mythic, für all den scheiss den sie produziert haben. angefangen mit kompletter vernachlässigung der order im grafischen bereich zum release bis zum engültigen patchen der destrofraktion in den idiotenstatus.
dabei wäre es so leicht: gib den sonnenrittern eine ähnliche offensive kapazität, wie die chosen sie haben, buff die siggies, wo DoKs nun alle wesentlichen siggiestärken in sich haben und trotzdem offensiv gebufft wurden(und somit in jeglicher hinsicht besser sind). gib den schattis mehr reichweite, patche endlich(was für inkompetente idioten sind da am werkeln eigentlich?) den bastler-skillbaum der maschinisten und mach deren pull von ballistik abhängig und schon rerollen die destros auf der orderseite. bei feuerwizzies und 1-tasten-siggies hat es nunmal auch geklappt. ah ja, die weissen löwen könnten auch einen funktionierenden pull und weniger geistig zurückgebliebene pets gebrauchen. mein güte...


----------



## Kranak90 (18. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> gibt den schattis mehr reichweite, patche endlich(was für inkompetente idioten sind da am werkeln eigentlich?) den bastler-skillbaum der maschinisten und mach deren pull von ballistik abhängig *und schon rerollen die destros auf der orderseite.* bei feuerwizzies und 1-tasten-siggies hat es nunmal auch geklappt.



Es gibt natürlich auch leute die Ihre Chars wegen dem geschichtlichen Hintergrund spielen. Für diese Leute kommt ein Reroll nicht in Frage und Chars aufgeben die man eine lange Zeit gespielt hat und mit denen man viel erreicht hat will man auch nicht aufgeben. Nicht alle wechseln zu der Seite die gerade die FOTM Klassen hat!


----------



## Pymonte (18. November 2009)

tolle Logik, macht Ordnung overpowered, damit dort mehr Leute spielen. Dann haben wir das gleiche Problem, nur eben aus der anderen Perspektive.


----------



## Brummbör (18. November 2009)

Gabs doch schon zu zeiten von cleansing power und stackendem feuerregen. zu der zeit war ordi auf fast allen servern am drücker. da hab ich nen ib getwinkt und der t3 kt bestand zu 2/3 aus siggis und bw. die klassen wurden zurecht gepatched und die fotm spieler sind zurück zu ihren main chars auf destro seite gewechselt und das ungleichgewicht zu gunsten destro vom start war wieder hergestellt.


----------



## Virthu (18. November 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich auch leute die Ihre Chars wegen dem geschichtlichen Hintergrund spielen. Für diese Leute kommt ein Reroll nicht in Frage und Chars aufgeben die man eine lange Zeit gespielt hat und mit denen man viel erreicht hat will man auch nicht aufgeben. Nicht alle wechseln zu der Seite die gerade die FOTM Klassen hat!



drakenwald ist das real existierende beispiel für fotm/generelle rerolls. vor ca 2 monaten bestand der riesige zerg aus feuerwizzies und sigmarpriester-twinks der destros von anderen servern. jede warband hatte mindestens 2 gruppen mit je 2 siggiheilern drin. das hat die destros auf den drakenwald zwar extrem emotional gemacht und weitere reroll wellen angestossen, war aber auch sehr schnell vorbei, als die reroller bemerkt hatten, dass doks die eigentlichen roxxors sind und die zauberinnen eigentlich auch gut genug bomben können. ganz zu schweigen davon, dass es mittlerweile deutlich auffallen dürfte, dass auf destro seite fast niemanden mehr die rüstung der gegner interessiert und man als ordler damit schon von der ausrüstung her die a-karte gezogen hat.

es ist sicherlich so, dass nicht sofort jeder auf order seite wechselt, aber es dürfte zumindest einige spieler neugierig machen und neulinge ev auch. momentan ist order sowohl von den zahlen her als auch von den klassen her hoffnungslos unterlegen. hier geht es nichteinmal darum, etwas op zu machen, sondern um schlichte bugfixes für probleme, die z.b. siggies, maschinisten und weisse löwen seit release plagen. siggies haben 2 kaputte bäume, maschinisten einen volkommen kaputten baum mit kaputten skills und weisse löwen müssen sich mit zutiefst verstörten und geistig zurückgebliebenen tieren abmühen.

die von dir genannte einstellung ist im übrigen auch auf der order seite sehr verbreitet. bevor jemand sich mit den destros abgibt, wird eher der account zugemacht. da würde ein "ordentlicher" patch zumindest für eine weile den orderschwund stoppen.

edit: ah, brummbör hats auch bemerkt.


----------



## Peithon (19. November 2009)

Ich denke schon, dass das ein richtiger Schritt war. So viele Spieler werden ja nun auch nicht mehr auf Erengrad aktiv sein und wechseln. Von daher werden sich die Wechsel vermutlich kaum auf die Balance der anderen Server auswirken. Dass Leute aufhören liegt ja hauptsächlich nicht an den leeren Servern, weil es davon ja nicht mehr so viele gibt, sondern an anderen Dingen, die ihnen am Spiel nicht gefallen. 
Auf Erengrad haben keine neuen Spieler mehr angefangen, in spätestens 6 Monaten wäre der Server wohl von alleine ausgestorben. So gibt es jedoch noch die Möglichkeit für Goa die letzten Spieler von Erengrad zu halten.


----------



## Neikon (19. November 2009)

frage mich nur wo die ganzen war spieler auf einmal hin sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (19. November 2009)

Das Erengrad zugemacht wird überrascht mich persönlich nicht wirklich. Mich überrascht eher, dass es keine Maßnahme zur Verteilung oder gar Fraktionswechesl gibt. Naja, maintainance mode halt, da mach ich mal das beste draus.


----------



## Brummbör (19. November 2009)

die war spieler sind noch alle da. die spieler die abgesprungen sind waren nur zu doof sich vorher über das spiel zu informieren und sind deshalb abgeschreckt worden weil es ein reines pvp spiel ist (vorallem die ganzen daoc spieler wussten nicht was sie erwartet).
dass es nur noch 2 server gibt ist ganz prima weil man dann ja noch die auswahl hat um sowohl order als auch destru zu spielen. zudem werden die spieler sinnvoll gebündelt und das spielerlebniss für alle wird great und awesome.
die entlassungen bei mythic sind auch super weil die verbleibenden leute aus angst um ihren job doppelt so viel arbeiten. zudem greift ja noch bioware helfend in war ein. da ja auch an keinem addon gearbeitet wird, werden die restlichen wenigen und kaum störenden bugs bestimmt bald gefixed (behebung der schlimmsten bugs beim endcontent in den hauptstädten hat auch nur ein jahr gedauert).
die performance wird weiterhin gesteigert, obwohl ich selbst bei massenschlachten von mehr als 500 spieler nur ganz ganz winzigkleine mini ruckler hatte. weltexklusiv. 
an den festungen wird natürlich auch weiter gearbeitet und im patch 9.3.1 werden sie auch wieder sinnvoll ins spiel integriert.
fassen wirs kurz zusammen: alles supa im warland!

mfg brummbör anstelle des pressesprechers und ex blackorc

hui fast vergessen: an den paar kleinen problemen des spiels ist nicht mythic schuld sondern die comm mit ihren merkwürdigen forderungen und wünschen.

ironie off ich geh pennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyclotrop (19. November 2009)

Wie kommt ihr drauf das auf Erengrad nichtsmehr los ist. Wir haben den König der Zerstörung besiegt vor kurzem. Im T4 ist noch mehr als genug los, vor 2 Wochen war soger Zonencrash. Der Server auf dem Erengrad einschlägt wird sicher erstmal eine Belastungsprobe erfahren.

Das die Leute die geheult haben wegen dem Transfer jetzt "gewonnen" haben ist traurig, weil wir wirklich viel versucht haben um die Ordnung wieder wachzurütteln und nicht aufzugeben. 
Allein die Entscheidung aufgrund von Foren zu fällen ist grenzwärtig, in Foren heulen meistens die Leute die unzufrieden sind am lautesten. 
Bis zum Underdog System zu warten wäre das mindeste gewesen und dann aufjedenfall nochmal eine Umfrage die an den Login gekoppelt ist zu
starten.

Rumborak
Frostbringer


----------



## Virthu (19. November 2009)

Cyclotrop schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr drauf das auf Erengrad nichtsmehr los ist. Wir haben den König der Zerstörung besiegt vor kurzem.



der nachtraid ohne gegenwehr war sicher ein super beispiel für die wehrhafte ordnung. "etwas los" ist auf der anderen seite für jeden ordler den ganzen tag, während die destros vor langeweile das weite suchen. das ist nicht neu und hat schon den anderen alten servern den garaus gemacht.


----------



## Miracolax (19. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich musste zweimal auf den Namen gucken um mich zu vergewissern das dieser Post diesmal tatsächlich von jemand anderem verfasst wurde! Genial! Du hast aber noch vergessen zu erwähnen dass das great and awesome Underdog-System (wann immer das auch erscheinen mag) den Karren gewaltig aus dem Dreck ziehen wird. Wenn doch die verbleibenden Spieler so geduldig wären und warten würden..... Ach ja, und die Free T1 Trial zieht natürlich jede Menge neuer (vor allem auch zahlungswillige) Spieler an, die umgehend den Free-Acc umwandeln werden, sobald sie erstmal gesehen haben welch enormes Potential dort vorhanden ist....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (19. November 2009)

DiSanzes schrieb:


> ohne witz... ich finds garnet lustig.... goa hat nichs gelernt...... nulll....
> wieviele haben durch das ungleichgewicht mit warhammer aufgehört?
> Nicht das es auf drakenwald bzw carroburg ausgeglichen wäre aber mehr destros kann man da nicht wirklich brauchen......


 hast ja recht aber was solln se machen gibt keine Server mit orderüberhang maximal gerade so halbwegs ausgeglichene wo Order nen weng gegenhalten kann. 
Einzige lösung die ich da sehe wär das GOA/Mythic 300 Chinesen unter vertrag nimmt und die Ordechars spielen läst. ^^



Cyclotrop schrieb:


> Bis zum Underdog System zu warten wäre das mindeste gewesen


wer weiss wann das kommt! am ende wollten sie halt ned das halbe Jahr warten. ^^


----------



## Eiszy (19. November 2009)

Habt ihr auch noch andere Hobby´s ausser hier im Forum lauthalsig rumzuheulen?
Junge, junge euch kann nun wirklich nichts recht machen!

Dass Order hinsichtlich der Klassen benachteiligt ist, ist Schwachsinn. Vergleicht mal HJ mit HK, BW mit Sorc, Siggi mit DOK, BO mit IB....(Und das bitte objektiv)

Back to Topic:
Auf Carroburg ist es seit einiger Zeit sehr ausgeglichen und ich kann nur hoffen dass dies auch nach den Transfers noch so ist. Ok, evtl. bisschen mehr Order dass es anspruchsvoller wird...

Transfers nur nach Carro und Draken find ich mehr als richtig!

Gestern Abend ging es zwischen order und destro wieder Stunden lange hin und her auf Carroburg und ich hoffe natürlich dass es auch nach den Transfers soetwas geben wird (Nur eben mit nem noch größerem Gezerge und ich hoffe nur dass das der Server packt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

So, nun habt ihr wieder neuen Stoff und könnt mich bzw. wieder über WAR rumheulen und flamen was das Zeug hält.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garet Jax (19. November 2009)

Hi Ihrs,

bevor das hier komplett im Geflame untergaht, versuche ich mal eine konstruktive Frage zu stellen.

Wie ist denn momentan der Stand der Server Carroburg und Drakenwald? Weil ich spiele selber Chaos und würde dann gerne auf einen Server mit leichtem Order-Übergewicht wechseln.

Grüße

Garet Jax


----------



## Kranak90 (19. November 2009)

Garet schrieb:


> Hi Ihrs,
> 
> bevor das hier komplett im Geflame untergaht, versuche ich mal eine konstruktive Frage zu stellen.
> 
> ...



Gibt leider kein Order Übergewicht.


----------



## Teal (19. November 2009)

Neikon schrieb:


> frage mich nur wo die ganzen war spieler auf einmal hin sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht auf einmal. Der Großteil ist schon seit gut 3 Monaten "weg". Die nicht weg waren, haben z. T. wo anders angefangen. 

Auch wenn auf Erengrad zumindest das T4 gut besucht war, bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig... Mal sehen, wo meine Gilde hintransen will. Wäre jedenfalls für Drakenwald, da ich da ohnehin schon Destro-Chars habe. Auf Carroburg hingegen sind meine Ordertwinks.

Wäre eigentlich auch ein Transfer auf UK-Server denkbar? Weil in der News steht nur etwas von Drakenwald und Carroburg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (19. November 2009)

Eiszy schrieb:


> Dass Order hinsichtlich der Klassen benachteiligt ist, ist Schwachsinn. Vergleicht mal HJ mit HK, BW mit Sorc, *Siggi mit DOK*, BO mit IB....(Und das bitte objektiv)



na dann vergleich mal objektiv. bin gespannt.

und dann vergleich mal überlebensfähigkeit von am und schammy, den squigherder mit schattenkrieger, chaosbarbar und löwen, chosen und jeden anderen tank im spiel, offensivpotential von choppa und slayer(einfach mal den skillschaden anschauen, moral 1 und hp- und +kritschaden-taktik ebenso, vom pull ganz zu schweigen).

hj vs hk? laut warhammer alliance und us-foren sind hks sehr zufrieden mit dem letzten patch und sehen sich nicht benachteiligt. bw gegen sorc? wurden mittlerweile näher aneinander zurechtgepatcht. sorc hat immer noch den besseren burst auf einzelziele, wenn man den sorc-foren glauben darf. bo ist im übrigen die spiegelklasse vom schwertmeister.


----------



## Boccanegra (19. November 2009)

Garet schrieb:


> Weil ich spiele selber Chaos und würde dann gerne auf einen Server mit leichtem Order-Übergewicht wechseln.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Garet Jax


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Order-Übergewicht? Guter Witz! So was gibt es doch schon seit Monaten nicht mehr. Du könntest ev. schauen, auf welchem der beiden Server Zerstörung numerisch nur doppelt so stark ist wie Order. Wenn das alle machen, wird vielleicht ein Ausgleich geschaffen. In dem Sinne, dass dann auf beiden Servern, Drakenwald wie Carroburg, die Zerstörung annähernd gleich der Order überlegen ist. 

Ein schwerer Fehler, dass Fraktionstransfers nicht ermöglicht wurden, man also nicht seinen Zerstörungs-Char auf Erengard in einen Ordnungschar auf Drakenwald oder Carroburg umwandeln kann.


----------



## XXI. (19. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Nicht auf einmal. Der Großteil ist schon seit gut 3 Monaten "weg". Die nicht weg waren, haben z. T. wo anders angefangen.
> 
> Auch wenn auf Erengrad zumindest das T4 gut besucht war, bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig... Mal sehen, wo meine Gilde hintransen will. Wäre jedenfalls für Drakenwald, da ich da ohnehin schon Destro-Chars habe. Auf Carroburg hingegen sind meine Ordertwinks.
> 
> ...



Nur auf die deutschen Server, hab heute mal beim Support nachgefragt. Wenn ihr auf Drakenwald transt habt ihr dann noch PLatz für nen Low-Level Destro?^^


----------



## Teal (19. November 2009)

kA ob wir überhaupt nach Drakenwald gehen. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (19. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> na dann vergleich mal objektiv. bin gespannt.
> 
> und dann vergleich mal überlebensfähigkeit von am und schammy, den squigherder mit schattenkrieger, chaosbarbar und löwen, chosen und jeden anderen tank im spiel, offensivpotential von choppa und slayer(einfach mal den skillschaden anschauen, moral 1 und hp- und +kritschaden-taktik ebenso, vom pull ganz zu schweigen).
> 
> hj vs hk? laut warhammer alliance und us-foren sind hks sehr zufrieden mit dem letzten patch und sehen sich nicht benachteiligt. bw gegen sorc? wurden mittlerweile näher aneinander zurechtgepatcht. sorc hat immer noch den besseren burst auf einzelziele, wenn man den sorc-foren glauben darf. bo ist im übrigen die spiegelklasse vom schwertmeister.



Richtig.

-Ich denke mal SM ist definitiv ein kleines Stück besser, was das Balancing in 1v1 Situationen angeht. Aber das ist eher Nebensache... Was den Grp-Support angeht sind beide ziemlich gleich stark/schwach.

-Sorc hat definitiv den besseren Single-Burstschaden, wenn man das mit einem bw vergleicht. Alleine Word of Pain sticht da besonders raus... Was den AE-Schaden angeht hat der bw leichte Vorteile, auch wenn der AE-Stun nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

-hk wurde auch gebufft und ist meiner Meinung nach gleich auf mit einem hj.

-Squig Herder ist definitiv > > > SW. Ich denke da muss man nicht diskutieren...

-Und Magus und Maschi geben sich auch nicht viel. Evtl. kleine Vorteile beim Maschi, aber da kenne ich mich nicht besonders gut aus, was die Mechanik angeht.

-Choppa ist auch ein gutes Stück Stärker wie sein Order-Pendant, der Slayer. Besonders was kritischen Schaden / Fetch usw. angeht, was ja schon erwähnt wurde.

-Chosen ist und war schon immer ein gutes Stück besser als Sonni, besonders was offensive Stärken und Grp-Utility angeht (extrem schnelle Moralgeneration dank Block-AP-Taktik). Nach Entfernen des längeren AE-KD's (Sonni) und der Verschiebung des AE-Roots auf Moral 3, ist das sogar noch ein bisschen stärker ausgeprägt.

- Schami hat einfach die besseren Möglichkeiten am Leben zu bleiben, wenn es mal eng wird. DoK und Siggi geben sich nicht viel... Siggi ist. evtl. ein bisschen "stabiler", dafür ist der offensive DoK klar stärker als ein Siggi, der mit 2h rumläuft... Zelot und Runi sind recht gut balanciert, finde ich.

- Der Marauder ist auch ein gutes Stück besser geworden, besonders seit dem Bugfix des WL-Pets...


----------



## Virthu (19. November 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> -Und Magus und Maschi geben sich auch nicht viel. Evtl. kleine Vorteile beim Maschi, aber da kenne ich mich nicht besonders gut aus, was die Mechanik angeht.


im grossen und ganzen kommt es hier auf den aoe pull, der beim magus und maschinisten von der intelligenz abhängig ist. die skills aus dem 3tten baum des maschinisten sind zum teil auch noch von stärke abhängig. ganz zu schweigen davon, dass seit der veränderung von TA und weiteren verbreitung von rüstungstalismanen der physische schaden des maschinisten zum nachteil geworden ist.



> -Chosen ist und war schon immer ein gutes Stück besser als Sonni, besonders was offensive Stärken und Grp-Utility angeht (extrem schnelle Moralgeneration dank Block-AP-Taktik). Nach Entfernen des längeren AE-KD's (Sonni) und der Verschiebung des AE-Roots auf Moral 3, ist das sogar noch ein bisschen stärker ausgeprägt.


hier braucht man nicht lange zu diskutieren. man muss nur für eine woche den rittern die gleiche offensive wie die der chosen geben und die destros werden ihre eigene klasse in den grund und boden nerfen. 800 bis 1 k krits durch spammen von 1 einzigen taste von einer tankklasse, die in der gleichen zeit aoe CC, aoe debuffs und gruppenbuffs verteilen kann und extrem viel aushält, ist schlichtweg OP und ist auf order seite so nie vorhanden gewesen. edit: nein, auch eisenbrecher können sich mit dem nicht vergleichen, alleine schon wegen mangelnden aoe debuffs und gruppenbuffs, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass sie erst groll sammeln müssen, um einen burst hinzulegen, wo der chosen gleich beim kontakt sich mit 1 taste zum sieg spammt.



> - DoK und Siggi geben sich nicht viel... Siggi ist. evtl. ein bisschen "stabiler", dafür ist der offensive DoK klar stärker als ein Siggi, der mit 2h rumläuft... Zelot und Runi sind recht gut balanciert, finde ich.


siggi ist seit dem letzten patch nicht mehr stabiler als DoK. der letztere hat aoe detaunt und zornreg bei erlittenen treffern erhalten, was ihn zusammen mit seiner extrem starken t4 moral einfach nur besser macht. man schau sich einfach mal die t4 moral der siggies im heilbaum an, vergleiche sie mit der von DoKs und staune über die leute die sich so etwas einfallen ließen. 
offensiv ist der graben zwischen DoK und siggi mittlerweile zur schlucht geworden, nicht zuletzt durch den umstand, dass der 2te und 3tte skillbaum der siggies seit release einfach nur kaputt sind, und durch einen übertriebenen boost für die DoK procs, die wohl jetzt zusätzlich kritten können. bugfix für letzteres kann man wohl erst wie üblich in einem halben jahr erwarten.



> - Der Marauder ist auch ein gutes Stück besser geworden, besonders seit dem Bugfix des WL-Pets...



bin nicht ganz sicher, wie das gemeint ist. der marauder hat in erster linie einen fast zu 100% funktionierenden pull, der kinderleicht einzusetzen ist und alle 30 sekunden einen heiler, leichten nahkämpfer oder unvorsichtigen fernkämpfer(wie z.b. die schattenkrieger mit verkrüppeltem geplänkelbaum und 65 fuß reichweite) in den sicheren tod schickt. dazu aoe disorient, rüstungsdebuff und 50% rüstungsignore für die meisten spezialangriffe dank taktik(vergleiche das mal mit 1 einzigen angriff eins WLs, der dazu von der seite oder von hinten ausgeführt werden muss). dazu hat der marauder noch ap reg taktik, wo WLs seit jeher unter ap problemen leiden und ihre meisten debuffs und unterbrechungen auf dem in jeglicher hinsicht zurückgebliebenen pet haben.


----------



## Peithon (19. November 2009)

Die meisten ziehen doch den Auserkorenen dem Sonnenritter vor, weil er einfach besser aussieht. Die Diskussion um Klasse hier besser oder dort schlechter trägt doch überhaupt nichts zum Thema bei. Die Klassenpatches haben bei Mythic immer lange gedauert, mal sehen, wie das mit 40% weniger Mitarbeiter sich verändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Karak Norn als Zielserver wäre wirklich schön gewesen. So muss man auf diese Option halt noch 3 Monate warten. ^^


----------



## Virthu (19. November 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Die meisten ziehen doch den Auserkorenen dem Sonnenritter vor, weil er einfach besser aussieht. Die Diskussion um Klasse hier besser oder dort schlechter trägt doch überhaupt nichts zum Thema bei. Die Klassenpatches haben bei Mythic immer lange gedauert, mal sehen, wie das mit 40% weniger Mitarbeiter sich verändert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



karak norn ist in t1-t3 von den destros dominiert, wenn man den foren glauben kann. in einem monat ist der server genau so kaputt, wie jeder andere.


----------



## Kranak90 (19. November 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Die meisten ziehen doch den Auserkorenen dem Sonnenritter vor, weil er einfach besser aussieht.



Ich finde den Sonnenritter mittlerweile fast genauso gut vom Aussehen wie den Auserkorenen. Vorallem das Kriegsherren Set sieht ziemlich geil aus.


----------



## Thurgom (19. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> bin nicht ganz sicher, wie das gemeint ist. der marauder hat in erster linie einen fast zu 100% funktionierenden pull, der kinderleicht einzusetzen ist und alle 30 sekunden einen heiler, leichten nahkämpfer oder unvorsichtigen fernkämpfer(wie z.b. die schattenkrieger mit verkrüppeltem geplänkelbaum und 65 fuß reichweite) in den sicheren tod schickt. dazu aoe disorient, rüstungsdebuff und 50% rüstungsignore für die meisten spezialangriffe dank taktik(vergleiche das mal mit 1 einzigen angriff eins WLs, der dazu von der seite oder von hinten ausgeführt werden muss). dazu hat der marauder noch ap reg taktik, wo WLs seit jeher unter ap problemen leiden und ihre meisten debuffs und unterbrechungen auf dem in jeglicher hinsicht zurückgebliebenen pet haben.



Das WL-Pet war vor garnicht allzu langer Zeit noch bugged. Es hat wahnsinnigen Schaden rausgehauen, wenn man es richtig eingesetzt hat, da es keine CD's berücksichtigt hat... Ich weiß noch wie plötzlich bei den 1v1-Abenden die ganzen WL's auftauchten und ihre Gegner einfach nur gekitet haben, bis der Gegner durch das Pet am Boden lag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber als der Bug gefixt wurde, war der Marauder wieder > > > WL.


----------



## Garet Jax (20. November 2009)

Wieso um Gottes oder wessen Willen auch immer, muss jeder Thread in einen Vergleich der Destro- und Order-Klassen mit bestimmt darauf folgendem Gejammer und Gehäule über das fehlende Gleichgewicht der Klassen untereinander ausarten?
Das Thema dieses Threads war doch ein ganz anderes!
Wenn also wer das Balancing kommentieren möchte oder sich über Goa/Mythic oder sonstwen auslassen will, dann doch bitte in einem der unzählbaren Threads dieser Art. 

Wie auch immer - am Montag beginnt der Transfer und ich werde mir die Entwicklung innerhalb der kommenden Woche einfach mal anschauen und als Chaosler dorthin wechseln, wo die meisten Ordler hingehen. 

Grüße

Garet Jax


----------



## Nazar (20. November 2009)

Garet schrieb:


> Hi Ihrs,
> 
> bevor das hier komplett im Geflame untergaht, versuche ich mal eine konstruktive Frage zu stellen.
> 
> ...



Es gibt weltweit nicht einen Server mit starkem Orderüberhang.
Selbst in den Amerikanischen Foren, ist ständig die Rede von einer zu starken Zerstörungsgewichtung. Selbst die Leute von Mythic geben das zu!


Und dann die paar Kasperköpfe hier, die den Transfer damit verteidigen, dass ja auch Order mittransferiert. Mathe 6?

1. auf Erengrad ist die Zerstörung mindesten 4:1 überlegen!
2. gibt es keine Regelung wieviele von welcher Seite auf welchen Server dürfen!
3. gibt es bis heute nicht einen Hinweis wie das Underdog System funktionieren soll (geht man nach allen bisherigen Patches, wird das Underdogsystem zu 99% totaler Bull Shit)
4. Weiß nicht mal Mythic wann das Underdog System denn endlich kommt (angepeilt sind erste Tests in den USA um Weihnachten herum)

Man muss nun wirklich keine Integralrechnung beherrschen, um vorhersagen zu können, was mit diesem Transfer passieren wird!
Die einzigen beiden Server, auf denen sich die Ordnung noch gut wehren kann, werden damit nun auch eingestampft.
Entweder wird ein Server mit einem mal so viele Destrus erhalten, dass sofort ein ähnliches Ungleichgewicht wie auf Erengrad herrst (mindestens 4:1) oder aber auf beiden Servern wird die Zerstörungsseite das Geschehen nur ein "wenig" stärker dominieren, was auf jeden Fall zu einer Frustrationswelle führen wird, so dass wieder Spieler dem T4 fernbeleiben werden oder gar ganz mit WAR aufhören!

Und ich freue mich jetzt schon, was von der angeblichen Perfromanceverbesserung übrig bleiben wird, wenn die Transfers erst mal beendet sind.
Meine Wette: man wird feststellen, dass es nie eine Performanceverbesserung gab! Das 10 Sekunden Lag lässt grüßen!

Aber natürlich wird alles besser werden. Logik? Wer braucht schon so einen Scheiß, so lange es die gute alte "Einbildung" gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellbabe (20. November 2009)

Draken is eh schon ca. 3-4:1 für Destro sollen ruhig noch mehr kommen, hab genug Plätze noch frei zum t1 - t3 Twinken...T4 is eh sinnlos seit Patch zu spielen..dürften mittlerweile 100 Ad Raids gewesen sein. (bei 70 hab ich aufgehört zu zählen....)....aber da es eh auf ein PvE Spiel rausläuft im Endcontent...wayne...und die ganzen ADraids gehen mir am A..... vorbei...sollen Destros War kaputt machen interessiert eh keine Sau.


----------



## vorticity (20. November 2009)

Frage mich nur, was passiert, wenn sie Carroburg und Drakenwald zusammenlegen. Kann ich dann mit Ordi- (Carro) und Destrochars (Draken) auf einem Server spielen? Wie cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na ja, ungelegte Eier...

Ich sehe den Erengard-Transfer ziemlich ängstlich entgegen... Aber nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. Ich lass mich überraschen. Immerhin kriege ich meinen Squig-Twink auf diese Art nach Drakenwald transferiert, was mich schon freut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Brauch ich keinen neuen anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (20. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> kA ob wir überhaupt nach Drakenwald gehen. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dafür.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


winnig joiner ? erklär mir mal bitte warum geht man auf einen server alls destro wenn die seite jetzt schon total überlegen ist? oder macht es spass wenn du in 2 monaten wieder server wechseln mußt . soory aber wenn ich solche leute wie dich seh könnt ich kotzen.


----------



## Meshugga (20. November 2009)

latosa schrieb:


> winnig joiner ? erklär mir mal bitte warum geht man auf einen server alls destro wenn die seite jetzt schon total überlegen ist? oder macht es spass wenn du in 2 monaten wieder server wechseln mußt . soory aber wenn ich solche leute wie dich seh könnt ich kotzen.


Dummbatz ? erklär mir mal bitte auf welchen Server man wechseln soll wenn es nur 2 gibt die zur Auswahl stehen? OH auf beiden Servern gibts zuviel Zerstörung! Hmm was mach ich nun, ach am besten ich hör auf zu spielen bis es mehr Order gibt ......  auf einem der 2 Server.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (21. November 2009)

Meshugga schrieb:


> Dummbatz ? erklär mir mal bitte auf welchen Server man wechseln soll wenn es nur 2 gibt die zur Auswahl stehen? OH auf beiden Servern gibts zuviel Zerstörung! Hmm was mach ich nun, ach am besten ich hör auf zu spielen bis es mehr Order gibt ......  auf einem der 2 Server.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auf jedenfal nicht auf den server wo es jetzt schon einen order bonus giebt oder nicht? achja man kann auch  die seite wechseln hab auch fast ein jahr destro gespielt bin auch vor 2monaten mit ordnung neu angefangen aber auf erinem englischen server.


----------



## Teal (21. November 2009)

latosa schrieb:


> winnig joiner ? erklär mir mal bitte warum geht man auf einen server alls destro wenn die seite jetzt schon total überlegen ist? oder macht es spass wenn du in 2 monaten wieder server wechseln mußt . soory aber wenn ich solche leute wie dich seh könnt ich kotzen.


Ich muss auch Kotzen, wenn ich meine Order-Chars auf Carroburg lösche... Verstehst Du nun meine Entscheidung wenn man nur noch 2 Server zur Auswahl hat, aber auf dem einen bereits Orderchars sind? Zumal die Destro *überall* in der Mehrheit ist. Das wird nach dem Transfer egal wohin auch nicht anders sein - leider. Übrigens bin ich genau darum damals nach Erengrad getranst von Helmgart anstatt nach Carroburg - da die Carroburger damals deutlich mehr Destro hatten, als Order - Erengrad hingegen *war* _ziemlich_ ausgeglichen...


----------



## latosa (21. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ich muss auch Kotzen, wenn ich meine Order-Chars auf Carroburg lösche... Verstehst Du nun meine Entscheidung wenn man nur noch 2 Server zur Auswahl hat, aber auf dem einen bereits Orderchars sind? Zumal die Destro *überall* in der Mehrheit ist. Das wird nach dem Transfer egal wohin auch nicht anders sein - leider. Übrigens bin ich genau darum damals nach Erengrad getranst von Helmgart anstatt nach Carroburg - da die Carroburger damals deutlich mehr Destro hatten, als Order - Erengrad hingegen *war* _ziemlich_ ausgeglichen...


das ist natürlich schlecht. ich bin nochmal neu angefangen auf einem englischem sever ich denke daruf wirste dich auch einstellen können glaube kaum das dies der lettze servertransfer sein wird.  ps. wenn ea  sw raußbringt  wirds meiner meinung eh nurnoch 3-4 ami server geben zumal auch nur noch 2 englische server gut ausgelastet sind.


----------



## J_0_T (21. November 2009)

latosa schrieb:


> das ist natürlich schlecht. ich bin nochmal neu angefangen auf einem englischem sever ich denke daruf wirste dich auch einstellen können glaube kaum das dies der lettze servertransfer sein wird.  ps. wenn ea  sw raußbringt  wirds meiner meinung eh nurnoch 3-4 ami server geben zumal auch nur noch 2 englische server gut ausgelastet sind.



Ich schätze eh, bin mir nicht sicher also schätze ich ma, das über kurz oder lang entweder 1 oder 2 (Multi Sprachig) Server übrigbleiben werden. Meiner meinung nach hätte man das so von anfang machen sollen. Zuviele Server reißen die Com auseinander und man kann wes besser überschauen wenn es weniger Server gibt.

Ich denke das es eh nicht schlecht wäre wenn man die ganze War com zusammenführt. Ggf noch die beschränkung entfernen das man nur eine fraktion spielen kann (muss nicht unbedingt sein aber erlaubt eine andere art des spielens) und voila.

Verstehe nur nicht warum die es von anfang an nicht gleich so gemacht haben... für alle Spieler nur einen Server. Gibt ja auch andere Spiele die so geschnitten sind das es einen server gibt auf der die Com spielen kann.

Okay könnte vlt performance probs geben aber das problem könnte man dann gezielter angehen.


----------



## Boccanegra (21. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ich muss auch Kotzen, wenn ich meine Order-Chars auf Carroburg lösche... Verstehst Du nun meine Entscheidung wenn man nur noch 2 Server zur Auswahl hat, aber auf dem einen bereits Orderchars sind? Zumal die Destro *überall* in der Mehrheit ist. Das wird nach dem Transfer egal wohin auch nicht anders sein - leider. Übrigens bin ich genau darum damals nach Erengrad getranst von Helmgart anstatt nach Carroburg - da die Carroburger damals deutlich mehr Destro hatten, als Order - Erengrad hingegen *war* _ziemlich_ ausgeglichen...


ich glaube, da liegt die Betonung auf "war" ... denn gerade dadurch sind auch Server gekippt, bei denen die Verhältnisse halbwegs ausgeglichen waren. Na, wenn Drakenwald jetzt noch mehr Destros abbekommt ... bin neugierig wie viele Order dann am Ende noch bleiben. Eine noch stärkere Unausgewogenheit, ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie das der Server noch vertragen soll.


----------



## Boccanegra (21. November 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Verstehe nur nicht warum die es von anfang an nicht gleich so gemacht haben... für alle Spieler nur einen Server. Gibt ja auch andere Spiele die so geschnitten sind das es einen server gibt auf der die Com spielen kann.
> 
> Okay könnte vlt performance probs geben aber das problem könnte man dann gezielter angehen.


Die Server haben zum Teil ja die normalen Serverbevölkerung nicht vertragen und sind in die Knie gegangen. Alle Spieler auf einen Server? Der wäre jede Minute wieder abgestürzt.


----------



## latosa (21. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> ich glaube, da liegt die Betonung auf "war" ... denn gerade dadurch sind auch Server gekippt, bei denen die Verhältnisse halbwegs ausgeglichen waren. Na, wenn Drakenwald jetzt noch mehr Destros abbekommt ... bin neugierig wie viele Order dann am Ende noch bleiben. Eine noch stärkere Unausgewogenheit, ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie das der Server noch vertragen soll.


das wird der nächste server sein wo ordnung sagt schüß war töfte und dann steht der nächste server transfer an ,aber dann wird es keine deutschenserver mehr geben.wenn die leute nicht um denken und über einen fraktionswechsel nachdenken braucht man keine glaskugel um die  zukunft von war zusehn.


----------



## J_0_T (21. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Die Server haben zum Teil ja die normalen Serverbevölkerung nicht vertragen und sind in die Knie gegangen. Alle Spieler auf einen Server? Der wäre jede Minute wieder abgestürzt.



In den fall... performance von der seite Mythics runterschrauben. Auch wenn es weh tut. Da viele Rechner eh probleme haben War flüssig zu spielen sollte man sich wirklich überlegen ob man nicht die Grafik runterpatchen sollte. Dann funktioniert auch die Stabilität. Okay wird dann auch wieder leuts geben die sagen das die grafik runtergeschraubt wird und somit das spiel stirbt. Aber vlt kann man so mehr leute erreichen wenn man es von den anforderung zugänglicher macht.

Und wenn die Grafik in dem punkt vereinfacht würde, muss ja nicht auf ultra hässlig runtergeschraubt werden, aber immer noch so damit man details hat dann sollte die stabilität bei mehreren leuten auf einem einzigen Server auch funktionieren.


----------



## OldboyX (21. November 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> In den fall... performance von der seite Mythics runterschrauben. Auch wenn es weh tut. Da viele Rechner eh probleme haben War flüssig zu spielen sollte man sich wirklich überlegen ob man nicht die Grafik runterpatchen sollte. Dann funktioniert auch die Stabilität. Okay wird dann auch wieder leuts geben die sagen das die grafik runtergeschraubt wird und somit das spiel stirbt. Aber vlt kann man so mehr leute erreichen wenn man es von den anforderung zugänglicher macht.
> 
> Und wenn die Grafik in dem punkt vereinfacht würde, muss ja nicht auf ultra hässlig runtergeschraubt werden, aber immer noch so damit man details hat dann sollte die stabilität bei mehreren leuten auf einem einzigen Server auch funktionieren.



Ob das jetzt alles noch Sinn macht? Übrigens ist der Hauptperformancefresser vor allem für die Server wohl das Kollisionssystem, hätte man schon lange temporär deaktivieren oder vereinfachen können (kollision nur mit Gegnern oder sowas).



			
				latosa schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die leute nicht um denken und über einen fraktionswechsel nachdenken braucht man keine glaskugel um die zukunft von war zusehn.



Wird nicht passieren. Muss in der Spielmechanik besser verankert werden - underdogsystem ist ein erster Schritt, der aber reichlich spät daherkommt.


----------



## C0ntra (21. November 2009)

Also aktuell "kotzt" die Ordnung auf Drakenwald im T4 überhaupt nicht. In den letzten Tagen halten wir sehr gut dagegen und es schaut recht ausgeglichen aus. Fragt sich bloß, wo die ganzen Ordnungsspieler her kommen, die seit einigen Tagen fast täglich größere Raids machen aber beklagen kann man sich momentan nicht im T4.


----------



## latosa (21. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt alles noch Sinn macht? Übrigens ist der Hauptperformancefresser vor allem für die Server wohl das Kollisionssystem, hätte man schon lange temporär deaktivieren oder vereinfachen können (kollision nur mit Gegnern oder sowas).
> 
> 
> 
> Wird nicht passieren. Muss in der Spielmechanik besser verankert werden - underdogsystem ist ein erster Schritt, der aber reichlich spät daherkommt.


da da würde ich mich aber nicht drauf verlassen, ich spiel seid über einem jahr und ankündigungen das es besser wird hab ich zuhauf gehört und was ist pasiert außer bonus und immer neu server schließungen  nix


----------



## Pymonte (21. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Also aktuell "kotzt" die Ordnung auf Drakenwald im T4 überhaupt nicht. In den letzten Tagen halten wir sehr gut dagegen und es schaut recht ausgeglichen aus. Fragt sich bloß, wo die ganzen Ordnungsspieler her kommen, die seit einigen Tagen fast täglich größere Raids machen aber beklagen kann man sich momentan nicht im T4.



stimmt gestern im T4 gings gut ab für die Ordnung. Die Frage ist, wie das nach den Transfers aussieht.


----------



## Hellbabe (21. November 2009)

bei der Twinkwelle der Destros im t1 und t2 weiß ich wo die Destromassen sind


----------



## C0ntra (22. November 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> bei der Twinkwelle der Destros im t1 und t2 weiß ich wo die Destromassen sind



Als ob die Ordnung nicht auch zuhauf im T1-3 rumhängt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apocalyptica (22. November 2009)

Also ich werde nach dem Servertransfer nochmal nen Monat testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habe vor ca 6 Monaten aufgehört mit WAR.


----------



## Teal (22. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> ich glaube, da liegt die Betonung auf "war" ... denn gerade dadurch sind auch Server gekippt, bei denen die Verhältnisse halbwegs ausgeglichen waren.
> [...]


Genau so war es damals dann auch. Da wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt ohnehin die Destros *überall* mehr sind, ist es bei nur 2 Zielservern Jacke wie Hose, wo man hingeht. Die aktuelle Balance (falls vorhanden) wird nach dem Transfer so oder so zu Gunsten der Zerstörung gekippt...


----------



## latosa (22. November 2009)

ich war grade auf erengard da waren wenigstens 5 kts destro imt4  unterwegs egal wo die am montag einschlagen der server ist im a....... allso ich galube die nächste server schließung beginnt morgen.


----------



## Rungor (22. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Übrigens ist der Hauptperformancefresser vor allem für die Server wohl das Kollisionssystem, hätte man schon lange temporär deaktivieren oder vereinfachen können (kollision nur mit Gegnern oder sowas).



wenn sie das Kollisionssystem deaktivieren würden sicher einige aufhören...denn das ist wohl der größte unterschied zwischen WoW und WAR PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein acc z.B. wäre schneller auf E-Bay als sie "wir machens rückgängig" sagen können sollten sie die kollisionsabfrage wirklich abdrehen...

aber ich für meinen teil kann sagen ich hab noch nie nen serverabsturz miterlebt (bisherige spielzeit: 4 Monate)..und das es nun mal lagt ist bei solchen spielermassen (200+) ganz normal...


----------



## Brummbör (22. November 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> aber ich für meinen teil kann sagen ich hab noch nie nen serverabsturz miterlebt (bisherige spielzeit: 4 Monate)..und das es nun mal lagt ist bei solchen spielermassen (200+) ganz normal...



allein am freitag ist drakenwald t4 3 mal abgeschmiert


----------



## Cyclotrop (23. November 2009)

Theoretisch müßte folgendes gehen wenn man auf einem Server will wo man schon Charaktere der anderen Seite hat, diese aber nicht löschen möchte.

Beispiel: Erengrad Ordnung Stufe 40, Carroburg Zerstörung Stufe 40, Drakenwald noch nichts. Also erstellt man sich einen Stufe 1 Zerstörngs Char auf Drakenwald. Beim Support gibt man dann an das beide Zielserver belegt sind und man gern auf Carroburg mit seinen Ordnungscharakteren spielen möchte. Die Zerstörungscharaktere sollen sie nach Drakenwald verschieben.
Die GOA Richtlinien für so einen unplanmässigen Transfer sind meines Wissens so das auf einem der am Transfer beteiligten Server ein Char mit mindestens Stufe 25 sein muss.


----------



## C0ntra (23. November 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> allein am freitag ist drakenwald t4 3 mal abgeschmiert



Und? Es ist unschön aber andererseits ist es klasse, das dort ordentlich was los ist.
Die paar Minuten, bis der Server wieder läuft kann man doch verschmerzen, auch wenn man dann blöderweise in einer anderen Zone einloggt.

Lags sind da nicht zu vermeiden und unter 15FPS kam ich auch noch nie und ja, dies ist ausreichend flüssig um zu (re-)agieren.


----------



## Churchak (23. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Und? Es ist unschön aber andererseits ist es klasse, das dort ordentlich was los ist.
> Die paar Minuten, bis der Server wieder läuft kann man doch verschmerzen, auch wenn man dann blöderweise in einer anderen Zone einloggt.


lol die 20 minuten perma 5-10 sec lag kampf davor und vorallem dann den ganzen scheiss noch mal und noch mal und noch mal machen zu dürfen weil immer kurz bevor der Lord kippt oder kurz nachem Tor 2 aufgegangen ist und wieder bei Null anzufangen unterschlägt der herr mal eben. 
Aber he soll ja durchaus Leute geben die mit nem Sieb Wasser schöpfen und daraus ihre Freude ziehn.
Für dich brechen da ja heute tolle zeiten an wenn da mal eben 5 kts destros mehr durch die Zone honken ist endlich mal was los (als wär das ned eh schon genug los und vorallem zu viel für den server) juhu 2XXer wachenmeldungen inc .............


----------



## C0ntra (23. November 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> lol die 20 minuten perma 5-10 sec lag kampf davor und vorallem dann den ganzen scheiss noch mal und noch mal und noch mal machen zu dürfen weil immer kurz bevor der Lord kippt oder kurz nachem Tor 2 aufgegangen ist und wieder bei Null anzufangen unterschlägt der herr mal eben.
> Aber he soll ja durchaus Leute geben die mit nem Sieb Wasser schöpfen und daraus ihre Freude ziehn.
> Für dich brechen da ja heute tolle zeiten an wenn da mal eben 5 kts destros mehr durch die Zone honken ist endlich mal was los (als wär das ned eh schon genug los und vorallem zu viel für den server) juhu 2XXer wachenmeldungen inc .............



Wenn man nicht fähig ist, die bestehenden Truppen zu teilen und zeitgleich 2 Gebiete anzugreifen, mit dem Nebeneffekt, das sich eben nicht alles in einer Zone ballt, dann muss man da wohl durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (23. November 2009)

hihi ja klar letztens schwarzfels ,Imperium von Destro gelockt ,Elfen von Order nun muss man sich nur noch teilen damit es ned zum absturz kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urbulgrokash (23. November 2009)

Also bis jetzt hat sich die Angst, dass Destro auf Drakenwald nun noch übermächtiger wird, nicht bewahrheitet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als ich mich heute einloggte war UV Deff angesagt und als die verteidigt war, stand die Order nach ungefähr einer Stunde wieder in den Chaoswastes und wir konnten die Keeps nicht halten. Denke nachdem ich ausgeloggt habe wurde wieder UV gedefft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find es war (bis jetzt. subjektive Meinung!) eine gute Sache die Chartranfers zu ermöglichen. So konnte ich auch meinen BO Twink von Erengard (ursprünglich auf Bolgasgrad zu Release erstellt) nach Drakenwald holen. Wenns jetzt so bleibt wie es ist bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit der Situation!


----------



## EisblockError (23. November 2009)

als ich auf Drakenwald gegenagen bin waren es deutlich mehr Ordies als destros


----------



## AdamsApfel (24. November 2009)

Aufgrund des Servertransfers habe ich meinen Acc wieder reaktiviert.
Ich löschte meinen alten Char auf Drakenwald um meinen Main(selber Name) auf Drakenwald transen zu können,vorher kam ja die Fehlermeldung "Name belegt" (Ne ich wollte keinen neuen Namen mit meinem Main),ich löschte ihn also,So alter Acc auf Drakenald gelöscht Name frei für den Transfer.
Soweit so gut dann wollte ich transen,bisher passierte das ja sofort nagut bestimmt soviel los dann warte ich halt istja nicht schlimm.
Soweit so gut nach einer Stunde habe ich nochmal gestranst(nur so um zutesten ob es nun geht,jetzt weis ich das dies Tage dauern kann,ist auch nicht schlimm)ERROR Name belegt.

WTF? also wenn jetzt ein anderer Spieler n Char mit dem Namen erstellt hat,wird wohl so sein.

Und GOA den Namen dann nicht belegt Frage ich mich echt? was dass nun wieder soll...
also Abo Morgen wieder Kündigen 

Ich Trolle mich nun auch fort.
cu

GOA FAIL


----------



## Virthu (24. November 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Servertransfers habe ich meinen Acc wieder reaktiviert.
> Ich löschte meinen alten Char auf Drakenwald um meinen Main(selber Name) auf Drakenwald transen zu können,vorher kam ja die Fehlermeldung "Name belegt" (Ne ich wollte keinen neuen Namen mit meinem Main),ich löschte ihn also,So alter Acc auf Drakenald gelöscht Name frei für den Transfer.
> Soweit so gut dann wollte ich transen,bisher passierte das ja sofort nagut bestimmt soviel los dann warte ich halt istja nicht schlimm.
> Soweit so gut nach einer Stunde habe ich nochmal gestranst(nur so um zutesten ob es nun geht,jetzt weis ich das dies Tage dauern kann,ist auch nicht schlimm)ERROR Name belegt.
> ...


gm kontaktieren und fragen, wo denn genau der fehler sein könnte. wenn es keinen char mit dem namen gibt, kann der gm nach dem transfer eine umbennennung durchführen, das dauert nur ein paar minuten.


----------



## xerkxes (24. November 2009)

Für sowas gibts im Ernstfall auch wildcards.

[Entfernt]


----------



## Eiszy (24. November 2009)

[Zitat entfernt]

Wegen nem Namen wieder Abo kündigen?? Junge Junge, leute gibts...

Edit:
Achja, solltest du irrtümlich Carroburg ausgewählt haben, und dein Main IchHalt heisst, kann ich dir sagen dass es schon nen BO auf Carro mit dem Namen IchHalt gibt (und das schon ewig).


----------



## Garet Jax (24. November 2009)

[Zitat entfernt]

@Xerkes

manche Sachen müssen doch nicht sein, oder? Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen dass oft nicht Goa oder Mythic dafür verantwortlich ist, dass ich WAR beenden will, sondern unqualifizierte Äußerungen, die oft im TS zu hören sind. Oder von Forennutzern, wie hier. Es ist nicht Goa/Mythic sondern oft die Community!

Grüße

Garet Jax


----------



## Teal (24. November 2009)

Wie so oft in letzter Zeit im WAR-Forum:

Bleibt beim Thema und unterlasst persönliche Angriffe. Danke!


----------



## Q-efx (24. November 2009)

Der char transfer könnte auch was verbuggt sein. 

Alla:

Der name steht in der DB, aber der Char nicht. Frag doch mal nach?


----------



## Teal (24. November 2009)

Hatte etwas ähnliches bei mir auch mal. Der Char wurde bei mir schlichtweg "zu früh" gelöscht - dann hatte in der Zeit wer anders den Nick... Wer nun alles in WAR als "Teal" rumrennt... Ein Hinweis: Ich bin es nicht! Für die Zukunft habe ich jedenfalls gelernt: Erst löschen, wenn der Transfer erfolgreich war und der Char drüben ist. Dann muss man trotzdem noch etwas Glück haben, aber immerhin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (4. Dezember 2009)

hmm wieso kann ich nicht von Erengrad wech Transen? habe da welche auf Seiten der Ordnung aber ich kann nichts auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narorn (5. Dezember 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> bo ist im übrigen die spiegelklasse vom schwertmeister.



Sorry, dass ich hier nochmal das Thema aufgreifen muss, aber wie können die Leute so einen Unsinn behaupten?! Und das immer wieder seit Release. Und obwohl du, wie ich deinen folgenden Posts entnehme, doch etwas von der Materie verstehst.

Der BO ist *NICHT* die Spiegelklasse zum SM und war es nie. Die beiden haben die gleiche Mechanik, aber die Skills sind grundverschieden. BO und IB sind Gegenstücke, auch wenn ihre Mechanik verschieden ist. BO und IB sind beide richtig dicke Tanks, es gibt keine Klasse die mehr einstecken kann als ein BO (kein Ahnung, ob der IB da ähnlich stark ist). Beide besitzen Skills um sich selbst, ihre Gruppe, defensives Ziel, Eidfreund kurzfristig zu buffen, bzw. den Schadensoutput der Gegner senken (Schaden, Stärke, Kampfgeschick debuffen).

Der SM besitzt NICHTS dergleichen. Der SM hat *null *Gruppensupport, außer den 0815-Tankfähigkeiten Guard und Hold the Line!. Zwar hält ein defensiv geskillter SM auch eine Menge aus (ich spiel selber einen), aber lange nicht soviel wie ein BO, außerdem geht ihm der self-heal ab.
Das Gegenstück zum SM ist der BG: Beide sind im Grundprinzip (auch rein vom Lore) eher offensive Tanks mit teils recht ähnlichen Skills.


----------



## pulla_man (5. Dezember 2009)

Narorn schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich hier nochmal das Thema aufgreifen muss, aber wie können die Leute so einen Unsinn behaupten?! Und das immer wieder seit Release. Und obwohl du, wie ich deinen folgenden Posts entnehme, doch etwas von der Materie verstehst.
> 
> Der BO ist *NICHT* die Spiegelklasse zum SM und war es nie. Die beiden haben die gleiche Mechanik, aber die Skills sind grundverschieden. BO und IB sind Gegenstücke, auch wenn ihre Mechanik verschieden ist. BO und IB sind beide richtig dicke Tanks, es gibt keine Klasse die mehr einstecken kann als ein BO (kein Ahnung, ob der IB da ähnlich stark ist). Beide besitzen Skills um sich selbst, ihre Gruppe, defensives Ziel, Eidfreund kurzfristig zu buffen, bzw. den Schadensoutput der Gegner senken (Schaden, Stärke, Kampfgeschick debuffen).
> 
> ...



da liegt das problem der nicht identischen spiegelklassen. entscheidet man nun wer wessen spiegelklasse ist nach den ähnlichen skills oder nach der klassenmechanik? man kann dann auch durchaus den sm als spiegelklasse zum bo sehen, je nachdem für welches kriterium man sich entscheidet


----------



## OldboyX (5. Dezember 2009)

@ Narorn

Hab nen BO gespielt bis fast 40 und damals noch in der Beta nen SM. Bo ist ganz klar das "Pendant" zum SM - Sorry. Wenn man schon von Spiegelklassen redet, dann gehören der BO und der SM gepaart.

Ein BO und ein IB haben nichts gemeinsam, sorry. Außerdem spielt sich ein IG viel viel eher wie ein IB und hat auch "ähnliche" skills und Funktionsweisen.

Und zwischen BO und Sm ist sehr sehr vieles gleich oder ähnlich. Sogar die Talentbäume sind großflächig gleich bzw. zumindest ähnlich. Auch der SM bekommt Groupbuffs (sogar einen Groupheal) etc. die Bladebuffs des SMs und die Schreie des BOs sind ähnlich etc. etc.

Mag sein, dass Mythic bei der Lore verkackt hat (damit kenne ich mich zu wenig aus), aber die Spiegelklasse zum BO ist mit 100%iger Sicherheit der SM. Um das nicht sehen zu können muss man schon beide Augen ganz fest zudrücken oder keine Ahnung von den Skills der jeweiligen Klassen (oder anderer möglicher Spiegelkalssen die du hier erfindest) haben.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> @ Narorn
> 
> Hab nen BO gespielt bis fast 40 und damals noch in der Beta nen SM. Bo ist ganz klar das "Pendant" zum SM - Sorry. Wenn man schon von Spiegelklassen redet, dann gehören der BO und der SM gepaart.
> 
> ...



/sign

Der SM ist vorallem auch der beste reine Def Tank der Order. Der erreicht, ähnlich wie der BO, alle wichtigen Def Stats ohne großen Aufwand und schon mit mäßigem Gear. Es werden allerdings viel weniger SM als BOs als Def gespielt. Der IB ist da viel offensiver. Er hat mehr CC und kann besser solo Dmg fahren. Das ist ähnlich dem BG, wobei dieser ne Zeit lang noch hinterherhinkte, da die beiden doch noch sehr different waren.


----------



## Churchak (6. Dezember 2009)

Narorn schrieb:


> Der SM hat *null *Gruppensupport, außer den 0815-Tankfähigkeiten Guard und Hold the Line!.



hmmm ich persönnlich find imo das klauen von Stats und weitergeben an die eigene grp recht porno.Vorallem da es ne proccchance von 25% hat hab ich doch des öffteren ne ganze latte an stats +. 
Ich persönlich find es alle mal schicker als den absorbschild procc und vorallem bedeutend nützlicher für die Grp.Nachteil ist alt nur das man ned gezielt debuffen/buffen kann. aber alle mal mehr grp support als nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

